# When you retire, you don't get a break on having to replace your things .



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 20, 2021)

I found a part time job, working for myself. And that job is replacing everything I own. I'm 75, and I should be enjoying the stuff that's bought and paid for. But it seems like all I'm doing is buying stuff to replace the stuff I have. Lately I have had to buy a new car, the old one died after 13 years. The same for my clothes washer, dish washer, furnace, water heater, microwave, TV, alarm clock,  towels, sheets, phone, on and on.  Some how you figured you wouldn't have to keep buying stuff when you retired?


----------



## bowmore (Nov 20, 2021)

It happens. After we bought our retirement home, which was a very nice manufactured home, we started upgrading it.
Plantation shutters
New appliances to replace the contractor grade stove, microwave and dishwasher
Replaced the tile kitchen counters with granite and a large sink
Replaced carpet with hardwood floors
Replaced wood decking with manufactured wood
Added ceiling fan in 2nd bedroom
Resurfaced kitchen cabinets and had new drawers built
Upgraded 2 ceiling lights
Repainted interior and exterior
WHEW!!


----------



## Knight (Nov 20, 2021)

That is probably the least thought about when NOT preparing for retirement. Expecting things to deteriorate & need to be replaced financial planning for needs not wants after retiring helps make retirement a lot less stressful. 

Remembering what failed over the years can help in anticipating what will fail. The part that sucks is the cost to replace has risen quite a bit


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2021)

That’s one of the reasons that I choose to rent.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2021)

Knight said:


> That is probably the least thought about when NOT preparing for retirement. Expecting things to deteriorate & need to be replaced financial planning for needs not wants after retiring helps make retirement a lot less stressful.
> 
> Remembering what failed over the years can help in anticipating what will fail. The part that sucks is the cost to replace has risen quite a bit



 Along with  rising prices,  is the anticipation of how long the new items will last.  They don't make appliances of the same quality as in years past.  I guess we all know that by now.

I'm pondering when I need to replace my washer & dryer _AGAIN_....   had a Maytag set that lasted many years back in the 70's-80's,  and got used daily with a family of five.   Now, by myself,  things poo out way too soon


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 20, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> it seems like all I'm doing is buying stuff to replace the stuff I have


Oh gee, I'm retiring in three and a half months and I just splurged and got a new hot water heater so I wouldn't have to worry about spending the money in retirement, but now you've made me realize I will (if I'm lucky enough to live that long) need to eventually replace it (maybe even twice!).  boo hoo hoo, I don't feel financially secure but I don't want to work forever.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> That’s one of the reasons that I choose to rent.


Yes, with renting ..THEY  have to replace  my  stove/oven,  fridge,  dishwasher,  microwave, water heater,  heating, A/C  etc. 
 ..   but clothes washer/dryer not part of the package  -   have a coin operated laundry room down the hall if I needed that service.


----------



## Devi (Nov 20, 2021)

Ditto here with renting (husband tired of repairs around the house). What @Bonnie said — plus the very large clothes washer and dryer are _in _the apartment.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

Devi said:


> Ditto here with renting (husband tired of repairs around the house). What @Bonnie said — plus the very large clothes washer and dryer are _in _the apartment.


I the Uk our washer and dryers are always IN the house, and the majority of the tme they're in the kitchen..washer & Dryer seperately are in the kitchen..... it's something that surprises a lot of Americans for some reason..

In Spain we all have Utility rooms regardless of whether you live in an apartment or a House... some people in old apartment buildings have their dryer on the balcony


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 20, 2021)

We are still living in our own home and have replaced many things. Right now our refrigerator is living on borrowed time. The cost has sky rocketed over the years but what bothers me most is the quality. 
Just replaced a Maytag washer and dryer and they are both a piece of junk. Maytag was considered top of the line but not any more.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

The last couple of years..

New Barn...and new fitments including a large wall to wall workbench
New Laid lawn

New Bathroom Vanity and new electric shower fitted... 
New office room for me fitted out from top to bottom including furniture  and new lighting..

All new  furniture in O/H  office room 

New cooker/Chimney Hood in the kitchen
New wall fitted ventilator fan..kitchen

New Venetian style blinds all upstairs.. 

there's probably more that I can't think of right now


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 20, 2021)

Wow @hollydolly you have been busy. I hope you get a lot of years out of your replacements,


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Wow @hollydolly you have been busy. I hope you get a lot of years out of your replacements,


so do I Ruth...


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 20, 2021)

Could be when we spend more time in our homes we get tired of looking at the same old stuff? With winter approaching we will spend even more time in the home. I love grabbing my coffee and just stand out on my balcony for the first cup. Everything changes with colder weather and it is all bad.


----------



## Devi (Nov 20, 2021)

Yeah, it _snows_ here. Ugh. But it is what it is.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 20, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I found a part time job, working for myself. And that job is replacing everything I own. I'm 75, and I should be enjoying the stuff that's bought and paid for. But it seems like all I'm doing is buying stuff to replace the stuff I have. Lately I have had to buy a new car, the old one died after 13 years. The same for my clothes washer, dish washer, furnace, water heater, microwave, TV, alarm clock,  towels, sheets, phone, on and on.  Some how you figured you wouldn't have to keep buying stuff when you retired?


The frugal side of my mind tells me "don't waste money" on buying new things, but my "you can't take it with you" voice(in my head) says: "get what you want, you worked hard for your money".    Just last night my wife and I decided to replace the appliances in the kitchen, as they are reaching the end of their _life expectancy_, but also desire better features.     Might replace wife's Subaru as well, 10 years old, has oil leak, body damage, cracked windshield, and want up to date safety features.


----------



## Jules (Nov 20, 2021)

Our house was new when we retired.  Several walls have been repainted.  Flooring changed. One of the three toilets is acting up.  Hot water replaced; didn’t wait until it failed.  Servicing of A/C, furnace, etc is done regularly.  Had to replace three fridges that failed.  Lots of little things replaced if they couldn’t be repaired; things like taps, garage door opener, etc.

Watching HGTV and people commenting on the dated look of interiors has made me try to choose neutral styles.  I’m not too bad with that, wish I didn’t have quality furniture that I hate.  Practice what I say, not what I do.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 20, 2021)

I need a new top on my car.  It still goes up and down, doesn't leak, but is is worn and heavy duty ugly.

I still enjoy it on nice days like yesterday when the temperature was 85 and I put it down.  The car is a 2012, but only has 34000 miles on it.


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

The list so far, new guttering, new lawnmower, fridge, washing machine and new Microwave.
Thankfully I paid cash for all of them.


----------



## Jules (Nov 20, 2021)

Just remembered the roof will need redoing in about 5 years.  

I can see the merits in renting if prices are reasonable and stable.  They definitely aren’t here.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

Jules said:


> Practice what I say, not what I do



I'd forgotten that piece of sound advise, for so many things in life!  Thanks for reminding me of it!


----------



## Don M. (Nov 20, 2021)

A person is lucky if most appliances last much beyond the warranty, today.  We've replaced virtually all our appliances in the past 5 or 6 years, and I suppose we were lucky that most of them lasted 12 to 15 years.  But then, that's part of home ownership...a person needs to put replacing items in their budgets.  Renting absolves the renter from such charges, but you can bet the landlord prices those expenses into the rent.  

We've got an ancient Montgomery Wards freezer in the basement....bought in the early '70's, and still works good....try finding something that lasts that long, today....good luck.


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 20, 2021)

I just purchased a new cooktop and washer and dryer this week, they will be delivered next Tuesday.  They could probably limp along for another year or two but hey as someone said you can't take it with you and besides I love nice shiny and new.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 20, 2021)

We replaced our windows, our washing machine, 2 water heaters, an air conditioning unit and our refrigerator before I retired. All except the windows typically last 10 years, so I am just hoping we will have the funds to do it all over again.  

From a cosmetic standpoint, we replaced our flooring, completely remodeled the guest bathroom and replaced our marble countertops in the kitchen with quartz.  Now I am just stuck with a 90's master bathroom with brown marble and black fixtures and have no desire to remodel it.  Contractors are so busy and so expensive these days.  Anyone who decides to buy our house will have to do it.  It is dated but functional.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 21, 2021)

Jules said:


> Just remembered the roof will need redoing in about 5 years.
> 
> I can see the merits in renting if prices are reasonable and stable.  They definitely aren’t here.



Not here, either.  Rent has gone straight up.  I own my home, but every once in a while I get sick of worrying about maintenance and repairs, etc., and check into the rental market.  It has really gone up here, so I guess I'm stuck where I am.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 21, 2021)

Don M. said:


> A person is lucky if most appliances last much beyond the warranty, today.  We've replaced virtually all our appliances in the past 5 or 6 years, and I suppose we were lucky that most of them lasted 12 to 15 years.  But then, that's part of home ownership...a person needs to put replacing items in their budgets.  Renting absolves the renter from such charges, but you can bet the landlord prices those expenses into the rent.
> 
> We've got an ancient Montgomery Wards freezer in the basement....bought in the early '70's, and still works good....try finding something that lasts that long, today....good luck.



I've got one of those ancient Monkey Wards chest freezers from the same time.  Mine's still chugging on, too.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 21, 2021)

Jules said:


> Just remembered the roof will need redoing in about 5 years.
> 
> I can see the merits in renting if prices are reasonable and stable.  They definitely aren’t here.


Yes, we went through a hail storm and were advised our roof was close to needing replacing.  Our homeowners insurance has always been affordable, but we learned the deductible for replacing our roof is over $11,000, so we said forget it.  Unless it becomes unlivable it will become someone else's issue.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 21, 2021)

Well, no, we don't get a break on replacing things but most stuff does wear out and/or breakdown and need replacing. Being retired means we have the time to do those things and hopefully they last a long time. We have done so much in and out of the house in the last couple of years that I would just like to hop on a plane and leave the place for several weeks!


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 21, 2021)

As mentioned earlier, the quality in appliances today isn't as good as it used to be. Plus, so many if not all of them come with computer parts now. I was talking with my repairman several months ago about it and I told him how I hate the computers in appliances today. He said that I would be better off to keep patching as long as I can get the parts. That is what I will do until the parts are higher than a new machine or I can't get them.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 21, 2021)

Entropy plus crappy new products, what can we do? We didn't plan for the demise of some important things that has really cut into our savings. Just in the last week our washer AND stove/oven died. We are using an electric skillet, microwave, toaster oven and a big crook pot and will do so until we either HAVE to have one, or we hit the lottery (which we do not play ).  Now we are back 25 years ago taking our laundry to the laundromat.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 21, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We are still living in our own home and have replaced many things. Right now our refrigerator is living on borrowed time. The cost has sky rocketed over the years but what bothers me most is the quality.
> Just replaced a Maytag washer and dryer and they are both a piece of junk. Maytag was considered top of the line but not any more.


Suggestion here...be sure to get the extended warranty on your fridge.  We replaced ours 4 years ago and got the extended warranty from Home Depot.  We've really used it and it paid for itself the first year.  Knock on wood, after finally getting a service man that understood French door bottom freezer drawer "leveling" and getting a new ice maker, its been humming along beautifully.  I do love the design.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 21, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Entropy plus crappy new products, what can we do? We didn't plan for the demise of some important things that has really cut into our savings. Just in the last week our washer AND stove/oven died. We are using an electric skillet, microwave, toaster oven and a big crook pot and will do so until we either HAVE to have one, or we hit the lottery (which we do not play ).  Now we are back 25 years ago taking our laundry to the laundromat.


You know, I use the small (several years old) counter top oven way more than the other "2" regular size ovens in my kitchen.  Suggest you check them out.  They are wonderful to roast and bake about anything except a big turkey.  Never dreamed I'd use it much except for baking store bought pizzas.

Nice surprise and it was inexpensive, too.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 21, 2021)

Don M. said:


> a person needs to put replacing items in their budgets



Yup




Don M. said:


> Renting absolves the renter from such charges, but you can bet the landlord prices those expenses into the rent.



and yup


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 21, 2021)

Retired??? no such thing in our life.
I took an early retirement when I was 55. Since that time, we've owned 5 house's,  so there has been no rest.
But, Let's just cover the last 11 years..........
1st, rented out our Arkansas home (which by the way we hand built ourselves) and bought a house in Florida.

Florida house #1... tore out and rebuilt the kitchen entirely. New appliances. closed in the lanai. re-roofed house. new a/c unit. Installed in-ground sprinkler system. removed carpet and tiled entire house. replaced aging board privacy fence. painted the outside of the house, and all of the inside rooms as well. Replaced all windows with energy efficient ones. bought a new huge refrigerator and had to knock out a wall and expand the room so fridge would fit in kitchen. Sold house for a profit and headed back to Arkansas to bounce non paying renter.

Arkansas... Upon returning and getting the law to remove the deadbeats, we started repairs. They had stolen all appliances, half the cabinets, all the light fixtures, including the ceiling fans, and even some of the wiring.  We had to completely rebuild the kitchen.
Somehow they had leaked water in bathroom and rotted floor.  Had to repair the floor,  and install a new shower and toilet. Not to mention the mountain of trash, (and I mean mountain), they left behind.  22,000 dollars later, and a whole lot of sweat, we had it back to livable. Now, the everyday chores included bush hogging about 25 acres of the 38 we had, cutting up any dead-fall in the woods, and then splitting and stacking the winter firewood supply. Mowing and weed wacking and spraying for bugs,the 1 acre fenced piece of yard for the fur babies. Then, I re-did our private road (hauled the gravel in our dump trailer, spread the gravel with the box blade on the tractor).

Florida house #2... the latest acquisition. This time, I just closed up the Arkansas house. (never will rent out again).
Again, a house that needed a lot of love. All new appliances, paint the house, fence the yard for fur babies, work on the driveway, try to clear some of the jungle growth around the property, and not finished yet.  Starting to sound like a broken record ain't it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 21, 2021)

@squatting dog to bad about the house in Arkansas. My son in law had that happen as well. I hope they don't get into the house again even though you closed it up. My son in law found the outside water faucets broken and water flooding his back yard. 
You did a beautiful job with the house in Florida. My son does cabinetry and inside renovations for a living so I know the time and work that goes into the job. Enormous satisfaction though.


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 21, 2021)

After years of owning our own places,  I'm now happy to be renting.
If any thing goes wrong, or needs replacing I just call the rental
office to have it repaired or replaced.
My late husband was a very handy repair man who kept our
homes in good condition.  It seems to me that the younger
generation have no idea how to replace or repair anything.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 21, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @squatting dog to bad about the house in Arkansas. My son in law had that happen as well. I hope they don't get into the house again even though you closed it up. My son in law found the outside water faucets broken and water flooding his back yard.
> You did a beautiful job with the house in Florida. My son does cabinetry and inside renovations for a living so I know the time and work that goes into the job. Enormous satisfaction though.


Thank you for those kind words. I feel I must keep busy if for no other reason than to keep demons at bay. (that and to keep the little lady happy of course)   I had closed up my Arkansas house, but, I decided to let my friend live in it so there would be someone in it for reasons you mentioned. All I asked was he pay the difference in the electric bill. This person is one I trust as he's the one I helped when his son passed away suddenly. We have since helped him sell his 2 houses and a bunch of land he had.


----------

